

How Famo.us will change the surface of modern web apps - zapnap
http://blog.bootsoft.com/2014/05/how-famo-us-will-change-the-surface-of-modern-web-apps/

======
igl
How much do i get by writing a Famo.us hype article?

~~~
zimbatm
You misspelled the name. FTA it should be written `<a
href="[http://famo.us">Famo.us</a>`](http://famo.us">Famo.us</a>`).

------
Zelphyr
Yet another Framework. Its as if developers these days get paid purely on the
number of frameworks they can spit out.

~~~
malandrew
Upfront I'd like to state that I'm the first employee at famo.us and I've been
on Hacker News for 3 years and 10 months, and have a karma of almost 6000. I
deeply care about this community, as its one of my primary outlets for
intellectual expression and stimulation.

If you look at any of my past posts that involve discussion of famo.us you
will see that I've attempted to remain as neutral as possible and always a
disclaimer of my affiliation whenever I've stated an opinion that merits one.

Like you I've also been one to point out conflicts or interest or even go as
far as to investigate suspicious comments on hacker news to see if there may
be a conflict of interest someone should disclose. I too am a vociferous
defender of the culture on HN.

If anyone can understand your concerns and suspicions, it's me. However I will
vouch on the honor of all the karma I've earned as a member of this community
that there was no payola involved involved in the writing of this post. Even
if someone at the company were plotting to do a payola for a blog post, I
would question it. At previous jobs I have prevented any several attempts to
make edits to Wikipedia articles about the organization for which I worked
because of the clear conflict of interest.

Lastly, if my word is not sufficient, and you are the type to require some
sort of proof. I will present the following evidence that demonstrates that
Byron Matto (bmatto) on HN is the kind of developer to be self motivated to
promote an open-source project he believes in. On April 19, I saw that Byron
was giving a lightning talk in Boston at a Javascript meetup (I check reddit,
HN, meetup.com and google crawl results from the last 24hrs about once a day).
I reached out to him via twitter, to see if we could be of any help [0]. To my
knowledge this is the only interaction between bmatto and the company, except
for may IRC conversations. I believe he might be one of the people that idle
on #famous on freenode. Obviously, you may interpret this piece of evidence as
proof of relation, but I hope that between my word and the acknowledgment that
bmatto has, of his own volition, given back to the JS community at least once
prior to any contact with the company as sufficient to suggest that your top-
most voted comment may be the kind of dismissive post the likes of which PG is
concerned about on HN.

Think what you will about famous after this, I just hope you can find it in
you to give bmattos here a little respect as the kind of developer that
maintains a blog and shares his experiences. I know I'm indebted to him and
hundreds of other developers like him that take the initiative to contribute.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/andrewdeandrade/status/45763790543586918...](https://twitter.com/andrewdeandrade/status/457637905435869184)

~~~
malandrew
Ooops, I should have posted this either to either alecsmart1 or igl's comment
on this thread.

My apology to you Zelphyr since most of my comment wasn't meant to address
your point. The only part that is relevant is the part about making a
dismissive comment that often becomes the most upvoted comment that pg often
laments brings down the quality of discourse on HN.

Lastly, FWIW, this post wasn't even submitted to HN by bmattos, but a very
long-time HN member whose been on HN for 6 years and 3 months. He's got a good
HN reputation and a pretty solid github profile. Hardly the kind of person who
I would imagine would submit payola posts.

------
ollysb
How do you access the demos on [https://famo.us](https://famo.us) ? I've
signed up for an account but still can't get access.

~~~
bmatto
They are adding people daily to the access list. They have their reasons for
"rolling" the beta out. I think there are ways you can bump your name in the
list...

~~~
ollysb
I can understand limiting access, but it seems a bit dumb to only show demos
to registered users.

------
alecsmart1
Looks like a blatant paid blog ad.

~~~
bmatto
I wish.

------
swah
What is this?

~~~
sunsu
This is absolutely not "Just another ui framework". Famo.us takes a completely
new approach HTML5 apps and no other framework even comes close in terms of UI
performance. There really is just no comparison and this framework is going to
change how HTML5 UI is done.

~~~
neilk
Could you link to some demos we could try?

Two years of hype without any demos isn't helping me believe in it. When they
had some demos up (briefly) during their launch, they didn't work that well
for me.

~~~
bmatto
[http://www.codepen.io/befamous](http://www.codepen.io/befamous)

~~~
neilk
Thanks. But why isn't this linked from [http://famo.us/](http://famo.us/) ?
Their "demos" link is disabled.

~~~
bmatto
The demos there are restricted to those with beta access... you have to sign
up for an account.

